# Projekt X - Eine Levelstoppgilde mit Verstand



## Adorea (14. September 2013)

_Guten Tag liebe Community von World of Warcraft!

In diesen Thread möchten wir unser Projekt mit dem Namen "Projekt X" vorstellen.
Wie Ihr schon sehen könnt, sind wir ein Levelstoppprojekt, welches als Ziel hat, alte Zeiten wiederzuerleben. Da es sehr viele Gildennamen für Levelstoppgilden gibt, habe ich diese Gilde Anfangs noch Projekt X als Zeilenfüller genannt. Als jedoch die Umfragen bezüglich des wirklichen Namen gestartet sind, war der Name Projekt X an der Führung und hat das Rennen gewonnen. Einige, insbesondere ich der "Gildenleiter" von Projekt X waren der Meinung, dass dies ein nicht so "üblicher" Name ist und es seriös gegenüber anderen wirkt._
*
Der Anfang von Projekt X
*
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Thread aufgemacht, in dem ich mein Projekt beschrieb und die Leute davon überzeugte. Anfangs waren die Leute noch sehr skeptisch, jedoch nach 1 Woche wurde die Offizielle Homepage von Projekt X von Registrationen überrannt.
*
Aber was genau machen wir?*

Wir spielen World of Warcraft nicht so wie alle anderen auf dem aktuellsten Addon. Wir halten bei jedem Addon an und spielen es gemütlich durch. Wir gehen Raiden, machen PvP oder sonstige Events. Aber der Spaß steht natürlich auch bei uns im Vordergrund.

Das Prinzip dieses Projektes beruht nicht nur auf das Raiden, Questen, PvP machen und sich auf dem jeweiligen Content aufzuhalten, sondern es soll auch die Gemeinschaft untereinander verbessern. Wir bieten viele Sachen, insbesondere einen Teamspeak³ Server damit sich die Mitglieder wohlfühlen und miteinander Sprechen können.

Das ist aber nicht alles! Wir haben auch unseren eigenen Youtubekanals mit einigen Videos. 
*Schaut doch mal hinein und Abbonniert uns unter:*



> *http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCknaq1V0J9btmCsTluvLGwA*



*Wer genau sind Wir?*

Wir bieten euch eine nette Community, Spaß am spielen und vieles mehr.
_
Nun möchten Wir euch natürlich auch einen kleinen Einblick in unseren Projekt gewähren._

Wir benutzen kein Gear aus dem Addon das nach dem jeweiligen Content erschienen ist. 
Mehr Informationen dazu findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage unter dem Menüpunkt "Regeln".
Bei uns ist nicht nur PvE vertreten, sondern es gibt auch einige PvP Junkies unter uns. Im PvP ist jegliches Equip erlaubt, jedoch darf man dieses nicht mehr zu Raids tragen.

Unsere Community ist schwankend.
Unsere ca. 50 aktiven Mitglieder sind häufig im Teamspeak³ zu finden oder sind Ingame unterwegs.
Den derzeit für uns aktuellen Level 60 Raidcontent bestreiten wir mit 2 festen Raidgruppen, denen sich entsprechend Interessierte jederzeit anschließen können. Diese zwei werden von Saltaros und Singularität geleitet.

*Kontakt*

Dies war nun eine kleine Vorstellung, für all diejenigen, die an solch einem Projekt lust haben.
Wir sind zwar eine Gilde, die ständig am schwanken ist und immer neue Mitglieder hinzubekommt, dennoch hält uns die Gemeinschaft zusammen und wir können noch viel erreichen.
*Wir sind auf dem Server Blackmoore / Horde zu finden.*

Kontaktieren könnt Ihr uns auf unserer Homepage: http://www.projektx.enjin.com
Oder Ihr meldet euch Ingame bei uns.

*Eure Ansprechpartner sind:*

*Gildenleiter + Offiziere*

Muhlana
Baahlio
Brommel

*Raidleiter
*
Saltaros
Singularität
*
Wo genau befinden wir uns momentan?
*
Wir halten uns momentan auf dem Classic Content auf. Sprich wir sind alle LvL 60, bis auf die, die es noch werden müssen ^^
Der Geschmolzene Kern wurde schon erfolgreich von uns bestritten und wir werden BwL und AQ bald unter die Haube nehmen.

_Falls Ihr lust habt, diesem Projekt beizutreten, so Bewerbt euch entweder in unserer Homepage oder wendet euch an eine Ansprechperson die Oben genannt wurde.

Wir wünschen euch noch einen schönen Tag,
Projekt X_


----------



## Patiekrice (25. September 2013)

Bin auch schon eine Weile Mitglied  

Wir suchen noch verstärkt Heiler


----------

